
IKEA Electric Standing Desk - nantunes
https://ebalsa.org/ebalsa/hacks/ikea-electric-standing-desk/
======
mikhailt
Can you explain why the need for the desk to be electric type? There are much
cheaper standing desk that's manually adjustable, like this MultiTable one:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006269Y4E](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006269Y4E)

They've been around for several years and always been cheap for less than
600$, I've seen 300-500$ that works as well.

I have this table for more than 2 years now and it has never failed for me.
It's also very quiet, no motor running the desk.

~~~
drcursor
I actually answer that on the blog post - I'm LAZYYYY - I would never have the
patience to crank the desk up and down multiple times a day. That's why I
actually intend to automate the movement.

~~~
mixmastamyk
You don't crank it up and down all day. You put it up and get a tall chair.
Problem solved. ;)

~~~
drcursor
Then you don't even need a crank - you just get a tall desk. I want something
where I can sit comfortably and stand comfortably :)

------
tonyedgecombe
I've had the Bekant desk since March and have been really pleased with it.
It's quite stable with a 27" monitor and all my office stuff. The only thing I
wish it had is presets for the potion.

I don't stand at it for the whole day, usually just for the morning.

------
seivan
I've tried Bekant and Galant in Ikea and by try I meant I added my laptop bag,
extension cord and a 15" MacBook Pro on the table. I also put a full glass of
water on it. Essentially I tried to simulate real world use.

Kinda disappointed. The ones I got try were wobbly. Not sure if there is a
setting to do but I couldn't type without shaking my screen. Didn't have that
experience with the more expensive electronic stand up desks in other offices.
Just a heads up. Might just be some config issue or something.

~~~
jmartini
I was looking into the Jarvis legs (similar price point, $490 that has
programmable heights) and using a cheap Ikea top. Don't know about
sturdiness...but the reviews look good.

[http://www.ergodepot.com/Jarvis_Frame_p/jrv-
fr.htm](http://www.ergodepot.com/Jarvis_Frame_p/jrv-fr.htm)

~~~
taurath
We bought these for our coders at my previous company and I still own one at
home. Works great still after 3 years. I bought an IKEA bekant tabletop for it
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40253236/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40253236/)
which was _plenty_ of space.

I find a monitor riser is required as well for actually standing up and not
craning my neck.

------
tw04
Not sure why you'd go with ikea. You can get one that has presets for not much
more/less (depending on the size you want.

[http://www.geekdesk.com/](http://www.geekdesk.com/)

~~~
drcursor
This might come as a surprise but not everyone lives in the same country, and
as stated on the blogpost alternatives where I live are more than double the
price.

~~~
tw04
This might come as a surprise, but most companies are willing to ship
internationally. Including the one I linked.

------
drcursor
Just updated the post with a video of the table going up and down (exciting !
:P )

